# Gợi ý 12 mẫu nail cho cô nàng yêu thích phong cách nổi bật mùa hè 2018



## Vũ Thu Hằng (16/4/18)

_Mùa hè chính là dịp để các bạn gái trang điểm cho bộ móng của mình trở nên nổi bật hơn với những sắc màu rực rỡ và họa tiết xinh xắn._

_


Những đường kẻ sọc với gam màu cơ bản trắng đen tuy không quá mới mẻ thế nhưng chưa bao giờ lỗi thời._

_


Những họa tiết quốc kì thật phù hợp với các cô nàng có đam mê du lịch._




_Tất nhiên sẽ không thể thiếu những gam màu neon rực rỡ và chói chang!_




_Cũng đừng bỏ qua gam màu tím hot - trend của năm 2018 nhé!_




_Nếu bạn yêu thích thể thao, đặc biệt là môn bóng rổ thì đừng bỏ qua mẫu móng này._




_Đen, hồng , vàng, sự kết hợp 3 gam màu một cách đầy ngẫu hứng._




_Họa tiết mặt cười sẽ khiến một ngày của các cô gái tràn đầy năng lượng và niềm vui._




_Mẫu nail ombre pha trộn giữa hai màu vàng và cam thật sự rất rực rỡ tựa như ánh nắng mùa hè._




_Những mẫu nail đính đá luôn có sức hút đối với các cô nàng, nhất là trong mùa hè._




_Gam màu đỏ quyến rũ tươi tắn chắc chắn không thể thiếu trong bảng màu dành cho những mẫu nail nổi bật._

_




Họa tiết quả cherry xinh xắn sẽ giúp đôi bàn tay trở nên bắt mắt hơn._

_




Những hình ảnh ngộ nghĩnh thú vị thật sự sẽ tạo được cảm hứng cho một ngày dài._​
_Nguồn: Guu_


----------



## hong nhung (21/4/18)

đẹp quá


----------



## Tran Ngoc Dieu Chi (21/3/22)

Nếu bạn yêu thích thể thao, đặc biệt là môn bóng rổ thì đừng bỏ qua mẫu móng này.


----------

